# RTD addin showing up as inactive in 2010 Excel



## shamikganguly (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi,

I am using Excel 2010 64 bit, with Windows 7 64 bit. I have several sheets that I have previously used in Excel 2007, and XP, and call data from an RTD source. They have always worked fine - however, I cannot get these sheets to work on my new laptop - which has the 64-bit spec.

I have activated the RTD link (RTD provider does this) however, all the RTD linked cells on my sheets are returning #N/A errors. I have looked in the add-in manager section of Excel Options and the RTD server appears there as an inactive add-in - however, there is no way to activate it, the file is not in the add ins folder, and there is no option in any of the dialog boxes to activate it.

I have never had to do anything like this before, it always just worked in all the previous versions of Excel/Windows I have used.

Can anyone help?

-Shamik


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi Shamik,

Because many 32-bit addins do not Word with 64-bit Office, MS recommends not running Office in 64-bit mode unless you really need to - in which case you also need to forego the non-compliant addins.


----------



## shamikganguly (Jul 10, 2012)

macropod said:


> Hi Shamik,
> 
> Because many 32-bit addins do not Word with 64-bit Office, MS recommends not running Office in 64-bit mode unless you really need to - in which case you also need to forego the non-compliant addins.


Thanks for your prompt response.

The excel 2010 came prepackaged with my Windows 7 system. How do you change to 32 bit excel 2010? Please let me know.

-Shamik


----------



## shamikganguly (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi,

Is there any way to get access to any logs etc to figure out the real issue? The Addin is question is showing up under "Inactive Addins". Is there any log to know what exactly is happening. Otherwise, it could end up in a wild goose chase.

Please let me know.

-Shamik


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

Windows wouldn't necessarily log anything regarding your RTD add-in. The supplier should be able to tell you whether it's supposed to be compatible with 64-bit Office (compatability with 64-bit Windows doesn't gurantee this).

To switch to 32-bit Office, you'll need to uninstall the 64-bit version then reinstall it as a 32-bit application. The installer gives you the option as to which version to install.


----------

